

Demand for Android app developers has eclipsed demand for Apple app developers - mjfern
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/mar2011/tc2011033_078030.htm

======
anactofgod
Hmm... is it perhaps because one may require more resources to develop and
support the an app across multiple Android platforms than to do the equivalent
for iOS?

Just a thought...

~~~
bconway
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zebra_(medicine)>

